# Okay...C'Dale riders...What ya got???



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Since the forum is for Cannondales we might as well talk about what we ride. Got pics? Let's see what this new forum format can do!!!

CAAD7 with DA 9spd.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

CAAD2 F500








Super V Active 900








CAAD3 R600








R2.8








R2.8








CAAD5 Aero

... that's all...

Be the bike.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 26, 2004)

*2004 R3000*

About a week old. The new Dura-Ace is sweet!


----------



## Sao (Jul 31, 2003)

*I have a Cannondale....*

CAAD5 with 105/Dura Ace mix. I like the silly eclectic mix of decent and excellent components. Unfortunately, I do not have a digital camera, nor scanner so - alas - no photo. 

But it's really nice. Honest.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I gots a dirty dale


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Saddle, seatpost, and pedals have since been changed.


----------



## ZenJones (Aug 24, 2003)

Nice 'Dales!!


----------



## cpthawk (Feb 10, 2004)

2003 R2000 DA 9-Spd.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*2000 Bad Boy Ultra*

added profile split second clipons. Would like to find a 25.4 dia 40-44cm wide cowhorn.


----------



## mtnbikenc1979 (Feb 8, 2004)

*1999 C-dale R500*

Smooth ride.


----------



## Matno (Jan 19, 2002)

*Custom CAAD4 with 105/Ultegra/random components.*

Bought this frame and fork on eBay in mint condition (aside from one little glitch that was easily fixed) for $250 last year. Everything else was financed from selling off parts from my old Schwinn steel bike (for which I originally paid $200, complete). Anyway, I haven't ridden this baby nearly as much as I would like (right now I'm working 5:30am to 7:00pm, studying a couple of hours after work, and putting in one 26 hour shift every week). She did real well on a short tour with loaded panniers last summer though - 370 miles in 3 days. Since the pics were taken, I've replaced the tires with much cooler looking red/black striped ones, and eventually, I'll get rid of the ugly, upside-down ITM stem.


----------



## limey68 (Mar 15, 2004)

*R4000si*

Cannondale R4000si CAAD6, DA 9 speed with Kysirium elite wheels - goes like a bullet !!! I want to sell it too btw it's too good for me!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

the toy


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

*I got a shiny one with whatever bits.*


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Team replica 04*

Spiffy!


----------



## outlawtigeron68 (Mar 10, 2004)

biknben said:


> Since the forum is for Cannondales we might as well talk about what we ride. Got pics? Let's see what this new forum format can do!!!
> 
> CAAD7 with DA 9spd.



not the best picture but this is my first purchase of a cannondale adventure 400.jumbo frame.3/19/04


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

....found these too.


----------



## DL Lawrence (Nov 28, 2002)

*Here's the new (for me, anyway) steed...*

I built this from parts gathered on ebay. 57 cm CAAD4, NOS, never built up. FSA Carbon Compact cranks, Full Dura Ace 9 speed, 3T bars, Ritchey stem, Sette Carbon post, Bontrager Race Lite wheels with Hutchinson CC tires. A tremendous improvement over my old bike, I tell ya, and a whole lot lighter.


----------



## martroy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here are my two Cannondale rides: 2003 R1000 and 2002 F800.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I just got my R6000 team replica. Was looking at the R5000,but could not bring myself to ride Dura-Ace!


----------



## Aquazink (Apr 16, 2004)

*Cannondale Fan*

Downhiller goining Road!!!  To help build my endurance level I, for the first time will be stepping into the world of Road biking....

Cannondale Gemini 2000
-Hayes
-World Cup Chain guide
-Marzocchi Super T Fork
-Hayes Mag w/8" rotors
-shimano XTR Drive 


Cannondale F 2000
-Hayes 
-Caad 5 Frame


----------



## novice (Mar 12, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

**sniff* [pathetic whimpering] *sniff**

I had the same paint job as HAL9000, the wonderful matte black with dulled down stickers, but on an '01 Bad Boy Ultra... until one of my chainstays bought the farm. Bless Cannondale for the frame guarantee and subsequent replacement 2.5 years on, but I'll tell ya, the current Bad Boy frame graphics are downright goofy (gargoyle garbage). So I don't want to show a photo, it'd be too annoying to the rest of you.

My new ride is an '04 R1000, black of course, but this time gloss. Still stock except for the SLR and Flightdeck, so there's really no need to post a photo of that either. 

Black is a good color for bikes, no doubt.

Oh, and Aqualink- congrats, I hope you'll love the paved road world as much as the rest of us.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

2004 R3000 switched mavic wheels with some rolf prima elan areos, the result is awesome an 15lbs with pedals.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*2004 R5000*

2 weeks ago the 2003 Caad7 Team w/ Record, w /Eurus all got destroyed in a car v. bike thing.

New Ride--

2004 R5000 w/integrated cranks (man, they are sweet)
2004 Record 10
Neutrons
Stella bars and stem
Fizik saddle
58 cm all-in at 16.5 lbs.


----------



## Ibikeforfun (Jun 21, 2004)

*My ride, 2004 SOBE*

My latest addition to the collection, I guess its a collection, I have 3 Cannondales now.A mid 80's touring bike and a late 90's CAAD3 R900 along with the new bike.

2004 SOBE R1000 with the R3000 DA 10 speed and mavic SSC SC SL's. My lbs has a matte black R3000 with full Ultegra hanging on the wall right now. Very sweet ride, and plenty fast, new top speeds for all who follow me down the hills. It really climbs great too!

Tried to post a pic, the files are too large, maybe later.


----------



## stillgotit (Apr 27, 2004)

*Aging but still get compliments !*

Y2K R1000

- zipp 303s
- Thompson post
- speedplays
- Ritchey bars, 
- XO saddle
- DA/Ultegra/brakes still 105

She's still spirited and too nice to replace...!


----------



## stillgotit (Apr 27, 2004)

*Aging but still get compliments - another try !!*

pretty but could be smarter, let's try this again...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

2004 R1000. I chose Yellow/Green over the black. I already have a gloss black Specialized, didn't need the same color. Plus I think the Sobe looks sweet!

Only changes to the picture (taken the day it was bought): The pedals are the new Ultegra SPD-R, and I removed the lame black plastic disc from the rear wheel.


----------



## jkevg (Jun 25, 2004)

harvestlaser said:


> 2004 R3000 switched mavic wheels with some rolf prima elan areos, the result is awesome an 15lbs with pedals.


Hey harvestlaser, where'd you get those CSC Speedplays? I looked and looked but couldn't find them. Had to settle for the regular blue ones. Still want to pick up a set if any of them are still available. Oh yeah, great bike! I have an '03 R1000, white with the cool silver-grey graphics. Ultegra all around except for the 105 calipers. Switched out the Blash tape for white Deda gel tape. Looks much better. Maybe I'll get a pic to post soon.


----------

